# Bottle pics



## WSP (Feb 4, 2013)

Couple of bottles I found, if I can remember how to post pictures, I will. Ok, it says file is to large, can someone help me out? Thanks!


----------



## WSP (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## WSP (Feb 4, 2013)

I'll have to work on posting pics, I had to email this one to myself.

 This reads....GW Carpenter, Phila

 open pontil

 Info and value would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## WSP (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## WSP (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## WSP (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## WSP (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## WSP (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## WSP (Feb 4, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Washington_Carpenter


 I believe this is GW Carpenter that is on the small op bottle with the glass stopper


----------



## WSP (Feb 4, 2013)

I found the thread about a Joseph Campbell bottle (and saw them on ebay), but this bottle is shaped different


----------



## WSP (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## WSP (Feb 4, 2013)

Is this a certain type of pontil mark? (from carpenter bottle)


----------



## WSP (Feb 4, 2013)

The group....


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 5, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  WSP


 
 Hello Bill,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages, and thanks for the bottle views.

 I do admire that Campbell. It's a variant I've not seen before. Mo'betta photos, please?




From.


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Feb 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  WSP


 I have dug 2 different variants of this bottle in the past month, one like yours and one that tapers from top to bottom. I would show you a pic but I left them in the dump[8|]
 Randy


----------



## WSP (Feb 9, 2013)

I guess that tells me the value! It's cool that the threads seam to be applied, not from a mold.


----------

